# Phentex yarn?



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

I've been intrigued by the "phentex slippers" that have been mentioned here - I'd never heard of them before joining this site recently. I'm anxious to try knitting up a pair, but have not been able to find the yarn (Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn?). Is "Phentex" a brand name or a type of yarn? I checked previous posts on KP, the JoAnn's website, and google in general. I'm going to try eBay, also. Does anyone have a suggestion on where I could find it near Boston or online?
Thank you!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Phentex is a brand name...
I did a google search...there are many yarn sites that have it for sale.
Also E-bay has it listed.


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Phentix Yarn

Yes it is a brand of yarn that is or was from Canada. I used to buy it by the case, because we had a small store and I sold it there, however the last I knew they went out of business, or if they moved I am not aware of it or where they are now. I too would like to know where they went. They were one of the few Co. that would sell to the little guy.
scrubsewer


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mary-Jo said:


> I've been intrigued by the "phentex slippers" that have been mentioned here - I'd never heard of them before joining this site recently. I'm anxious to try knitting up a pair, but have not been able to find the yarn (Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn?). Is "Phentex" a brand name or a type of yarn? I checked previous posts on KP, the JoAnn's website, and google in general. I'm going to try eBay, also. Does anyone have a suggestion on where I could find it near Boston or online?
> Thank you!


Or you can use any yarn that is durable like red heart. That's what I used.


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you! I will look online again. I was afraid that it was a brand that may have gone out of business, like you say, scrubsewer. I would use another type of durable yarn, but it appears in photos that the Phentex is a different type (more nylon-like? almost fabric-y, rather than yarn-like?).


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mary-Jo said:


> Thank you! I will look online again. I was afraid that it was a brand that may have gone out of business, like you say, scrubsewer. I would use another type of durable yarn, but it appears in photos that the Phentex is a different type (more nylon-like? almost fabric-y, rather than yarn-like?).


I heard that phentex is made out of plastic and wears forever.. I also heard that it is still available but not that easy to find although an Internet search may find you some. I just found it easier to use the Red Heart Super Saver than to try finding the elusive Phentex, although I have not searched diligently for it. I already had so much Red Heart, and it works well.. especially since I had six grandkids to knit these slippers for and they all wanted their own favorite two colors.. and of course they were not all the same colors either! I have a friend who did find some Phentex and I am considering if I want to make an offer for the couple of skeins that she found. You are right, it has a different texture. Hard to describe it in the written word. The grandkids LOVE their slippers.

I just looked and found quite a bit on Ebay.. worth looking at.. yes?


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Phentex slipper yarn is still around. I just saw some in Zellers on Sunday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I get mine from Herrschners. It is a very heavy and coarse yarn and wears almost forever.


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks. It seems to be a Canadian yarn that is predominantly sold in Canadian retail stores (will have to remember to stock up when I'm on my annual trip to Quebec or Nova Scotia this year!). I actually had some luck on eBay and just bid on a few skeins.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh how funny. I just mentioned this yarn on another KP forum. It was a nylon type yarn that I used to buy for bathing suits. I made bikinis once--and even wore one of them. It was strong and dried very fast. I had seen it sold recently online but cannot recall where.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

we can buy it here in canada. our local zellers(soon to be target) sells it.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Plymouth yarn co. Used to sell it,I had a small shop and we used it for bathing suits,because it doesn't stretch out of shape,even hand bags. I heard they went out of business. Good luck finding some.


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

Phentex is still made in Canada...and the slipper pattern is on the label....or go to the phentex site and the pattern is found there also.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

I used Phentex to make a crocheted slipper pattern in the 70's when I first learned to crochet....made them for everyone I knew...haha. I didn't know it still existed, and now I am going to check it out!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> I used Phentex to make a crocheted slipper pattern in the 70's when I first learned to crochet....made them for everyone I knew...haha. I didn't know it still existed, and now I am going to check it out!!


  I didn't either until I saw them on e-bay and other sites


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Mary-Jo said:


> I've been intrigued by the "phentex slippers" that have been mentioned here - I'd never heard of them before joining this site recently. I'm anxious to try knitting up a pair, but have not been able to find the yarn (Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn?). Is "Phentex" a brand name or a type of yarn? I checked previous posts on KP, the JoAnn's website, and google in general. I'm going to try eBay, also. Does anyone have a suggestion on where I could find it near Boston or online?
> Thank you!


Here's a link to a pattern: 
http://www.yarns-and.com/fabrics/Phentex/PHEslipperptn.htm

I believe it is also on Ravelry.

Here's a link to a source in Missouri for the yarn:
http://www.yarnandstitcheryalcove.com/page/1216650

and one in Canada (specifically called slipper yarn) that will ship to the states:
http://petersmithtrading.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=10_70_87


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mary-Jo said:


> Thanks. It seems to be a Canadian yarn that is predominantly sold in Canadian retail stores (will have to remember to stock up when I'm on my annual trip to Quebec or Nova Scotia this year!). I actually had some luck on eBay and just bid on a few skeins.


**********************
Good luck in finding some Phentex!!! I live in Montreal and haven't seen any in ages! The last time I did see it, it was no longer the 'old' kind more like Red Heart texture. Most of the Zellers are closing down so they are liquidating or already have liquidated their stock. Maybe you will be luckier in Quebec City or Nova Scotia!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

being from canada, sorry can't help you with the Boston approach, but have you tried to go to a Walmart? or maybe a K Mart store? 
here in canada, i purchased my phentex yarn at a Zellers, which is like a k mart, & walmart may have them.
hope that helps


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

I have some phentex that a friend gave and I'm not real fond of it. I find that it is rough and odd feeling. I have the 4 ply phentex elite 7 oz skein.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

You 
Zeller shoppers may be out of luck soon if your store changes to Target they do not sell yarn.

Good luck


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

if it is more nylony(is that even a word) you could try aunt lydias craft and rug yarn...that is a bit more nylony than red heart.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

that brings back memories, I still have some use it for soles when making slippers out of other yarns


----------



## ireneb (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes you can still buy phentex yarn here in canada .. i live in newfoundland and i recently purchased some at a small store but there are some walmart stores that also sell it ... I am not too fond of knitting with it .. i find it very hard and coarse . i have a pair of slippers started don't know when i will get them done .. lol


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I would use supersaver instead that phentex stuff is AWFUL!! I remember it well it will cause your hands nothing but grief it is so rough it is like knitting with twine. YUCK


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wall mart sells phentex here in canada but maybe not the new super wall mart where most of there wool has disapeared but if you find a wall mart that does not sell lots of food you will find it there


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

DorothyW said:


> Phentex slipper yarn is still around. I just saw some in Zellers on Sunday.


Yes, I saw it in our Zellers too this week.


----------



## hildi (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes!!! Tamarque, I also used Phentex for bikinis and swimsuits for little girls. Phentex is almost waterproof (resists being soppy wet) and dries very rapidly. It sort of repells moisture. Thus - the swimwear. It does have the texture of plastic but I do believe it is more of synthetic yarn such as nylon or orlon. It is a very durable yarn and I can easily see slippers made out of it. I used it a lot back in the 1960's and '70's. I know I have pix of things I made out of it and will try to post some of them in a few days. I have NOT seen it available in any of our local Yarn shops for ages. Actually, I had sort of forgotten about it. I would really like to work with it again. However, I do believe its uses are somewhat limited. For example - if you used it for a potholder, it would 'melt'! Also, I would NEVER put it in a dryer!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I recently bought some on ebay. They still sell it.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Mary-Jo said:


> I've been intrigued by the "phentex slippers" that have been mentioned here - I'd never heard of them before joining this site recently. I'm anxious to try knitting up a pair, but have not been able to find the yarn (Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn?). Is "Phentex" a brand name or a type of yarn? I checked previous posts on KP, the JoAnn's website, and google in general. I'm going to try eBay, also. Does anyone have a suggestion on where I could find it near Boston or online?
> Thank you!


I use this yarn all the time to make slippers. The only place in Canada that you can buy it is Zellers. Unfortunately, ours is closing in June of this year. I don't know where I will buy it then. The yarn is so thin now a days you need to use 3 or 4 strands held together to make the thickness required. The old stuff was thick and 1 ball was efficient.


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the info. It sounds like most people either love it or hate it for workability! But I've learned a lot and was able to acquire a few skeins on eBay. Also, the petersmithtrading link seems to have a full supply, thankfully, if I end up liking it. I'm not put off by the "nylon-ness" of it, as I like to switch up the textures I work with - I'm easily bored. Right now I'm working with a super-soft baby yarn, so it won't bother me to go to a chunky, rough-feeling texture. THANKS.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I picked some up by mistake one day and yes its very plasticy, frays easily and slips like its on ice; If you have a problem with any of that I would suggest you try a blend of something else.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I recently bought some on ebay. They still sell it.


I just scored a huge bag of Phentex yarn. I have not gone through it yet to see exactly what it is, but one of my knitting buddies last night offered me this bag with what looked like at least 20-30 skeins of Phentex brand yarn for $20. Of course, I jumped on it. It was in one of the plastic bags that comforters come in and was between 1/2 and 3/4 full..

I'm thinking that it would make great scrubbies too, given the nylon factor.

Is that a score or what?


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Phentex yarn for slippers is still around, I saw lots of it in Zellers yesterday.


----------



## Antea Buel (Mar 5, 2012)

I did find it at Zellers. I mean Phentex Merite. It is a very soft, breezy yarn. I love it because of the warmth, the gentle colours and how soft it remains after machine wash. I only wish they would have a thicker, chunky yarn too.


----------



## Antea Buel (Mar 5, 2012)

By "plasticy", do you mean "dry" to the touch, not keeping the torsion, unpleasant on the skin?
It does not feel like the one I like so much, which is also called Merite. I love your avatar, could one draw his/her own?


----------



## suziknits2 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a supply of Phentex olefin yarn for sale at $4/skein. I've made many pairs of slippers which are easy to wash and comfy. See the photos below. 

The colors available are: baby blue (5 skeins); dark blue (5 skeins); one skein brown; two skeins of white; one skein of bright pink; one skein of navy blue; olive green (6 skeins); one skein of royal blue.

Let me know if you're interested. Trying to destash and would be agreeable to negotiation.


----------



## suziknits2 (Aug 4, 2012)

 A long wearing and stain resistant yarn that will not fade, stretch and will keeps it knit or crocheted shape even after washing

 Made of 100% Olefin Exelon which is a long staple yarn that is designed to wick away body moisture, making it perfect for slippers & socks, sports apparel, and much more

 Other desirable characteristics of Phentex Slipper & craft yarn: Able to give good bulk and cover, abrasion resistant, colorfast, quick drying, low static, resistant to mildew, perspiration, weather, stain and soil resistant, strong, sunlight resistant, very comfortable, very lightweight (olefin fibers have the lowest specific gravity of all fibers) 

 No dye lot

 Care: machine wash, tumble dry, do not bleach, do not iron, do not dry clean
For great Slipper patterns designed specifically for Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn: Fun Family Slippers. 

Tension: 15 sts - 22 rows = 4" (10 cm)
Suggested Knitting Needle: 5.50 mm, US 9
Suggested Crochet Hook: 5.50 mm, US I9 

Phentex Slipper & Craft Yarn - 182007
Content: 100% Olefin Exelon
Put-up: 85 oz / 3 g
Length: 164 yd / 150 m


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

scrubsewer said:


> Phentix Yarn
> 
> Yes it is a brand of yarn that is or was from Canada. I used to buy it by the case, because we had a small store and I sold it there, however the last I knew they went out of business, or if they moved I am not aware of it or where they are now. I too would like to know where they went. They were one of the few Co. that would sell to the little guy.
> scrubsewer


I see it in a lot of places. It is a brand name. It is very durable and lasts a long time when made into slippers. HUGE NOTE: Do not knit with plastic needles as they have been known to melt while knitting phentex yarn. I thought that was funny until I found out it is true. I can see if I can find out more information for you.


----------



## bellasmom (May 7, 2012)

I am from Quebec - Montreal in fact - that Phentex stuff is awful for your hands it will kill your nails it is like a gazillion strands of hair like spun nylon - we used to cover coat hangers with it - the slippers were indestructable - many invalids who could not wear slippers because of swollen feet wore these and people cranked out the slippers (me included) like there was no tomorrow. I made a crochet'd bed cover out of that stuff - it was soooo cheap. Now there is Phentex yarn like wool still available here at Walmarts and Zellers and in Quebec at Giant Tiger and Rossy type stores. I remember a checkered slipper pattern that we made and by carrying the yarn behind as you changed colours it sort of made ruffles.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

I made an afghan out of it in the early 70's. It was a kind of nylon yarn. It lasted forever. I finally got so sick of it. I got rid of it just a few years ago. I haven't seen that yarn since the 70's. Jackie


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

bellasmom said:


> I am from Quebec - Montreal in fact - that Phentex stuff is awful for your hands it will kill your nails it is like a gazillion strands of hair like spun nylon - we used to cover coat hangers with it - the slippers were indestructable - many invalids who could not wear slippers because of swollen feet wore these and people cranked out the slippers (me included) like there was no tomorrow. I made a crochet'd bed cover out of that stuff - it was soooo cheap. Now there is Phentex yarn like wool still available here at Walmarts and Zellers and in Quebec at Giant Tiger and Rossy type stores. I remember a checkered slipper pattern that we made and by carrying the yarn behind as you changed colours it sort of made ruffles.


I'm making those slippers now for a customer.. but using "I Love This Yarn" from Hobby Lobby since it's so soft.

I have a YouTube video showing how to manipulate the yarn. Just search on YouTube for Phentex Checkerboard slippers.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Phentex (the old vintage style) is available through BERNAT for $3.29 cdn & shipping. 3 oz / 85 grams / Slipper & Craft Yarn. Yes the Zellers that are still open has it as well.

While it says its a 5 and chunky I find that it requires 2 strands knit together for any knid of substance in slippers.

Its a flat type stringy item. Not your regular type yarn at all. Its hard on your hands but it lasts forever.

http://shop.bernat.com/default.aspx?PageID=58&CategoryID=724&ProductID=8730&RootCatCode=01000


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

When zellers has approx 30 days to closing when 80% sales are on watch for the Phentex. You can get it for 89 cents each. (based on what ever inflated price they used prior to their "sale" )


----------



## voncella (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Mary-Jo,
I have found one site you might want to try, besides eBay, sale-fire.com. I also found: www.LifeLock.com; yarn4slippers.com is some how related to LifeLock.com but I have forgotten. I was up all Sunday night searching for the same yarn, so my memory is a little fuzzy. Please share with me any other sites that you find. Good luck!
May God bless you & yours,
voncella


----------



## voncella (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Mary Jo,
I just found another site, yarnspiration.com, you might want to check out.
voncella


----------



## voncella (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Mary-Jo,
I found a really good site for Phentex Yarn slipper pattern and yarn: Raverly.com and it is free! It is especially for knitters!! I can easily lose myself on this site. There is so many options and choices! Let me know of your success. Please keep me posted on any other sites that you find.
May God bless you & yours,
voncella


----------



## lindyweir (Jul 2, 2018)

Can this yarn be used for shower loufahs I got a ton on sale when Walmart was clearing it out and would love to use it up but never worked with t before


----------

